# Calf manna?



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

so we got the pretty lil mini nub who needs put on some weight. She is gettin a cup of 3/4 pellet and 1/4 sweet feed twice daily here, loose mineral, free fed hay. I have seen people add calf manna to nursin does and weanlings on here.... would it help her for us to add it to her grain? Or just give the grain like we are? The grain is mostly new... lady we got her from gave a small amount of grain but like half a cup a day. We have seen her eatin both the hay and she likes the feed as well. Tomorrow is copper, sel vit e gel and collect the poop bag day.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Congrats on your new goatie!! I'm realitivly new to goats but from what I've gathered calf manna can help with weight gain in goats that are poorly because of the high protein content. hope this helps!  also if she is thin or has a poor coat she might need to be dewormed. Probably couldn't hurt anyway


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What does she weigh? A little calf manna won't hurt.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Calf manna isn’t just high in protein but high is so many vitamins and goodies. It is honestly a bag of wonderful goodness lol what does the grain your giving her say on protein and fat? Now I still second calfmanna but make sure the fat is at a good level too because that’s usually what you want with thin animals


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoatiesRDear said:


> Congrats on your new goatie!! I'm realitivly new to goats but from what I've gathered calf manna can help with weight gain in goats that are poorly because of the high protein content. hope this helps!  also if she is thin or has a poor coat she might need to be dewormed. Probably couldn't hurt anyway


Gotta get her poop tested first.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> What does she weigh? A little calf manna won't hurt.


I can give ya this later when we wrangle her up.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Calf manna isn't just high in protein but high is so many vitamins and goodies. It is honestly a bag of wonderful goodness lol what does the grain your giving her say on protein and fat? Now I still second calfmanna but make sure the fat is at a good level too because that's usually what you want with thin animals


The feed is reg goat pellet and sweet mixed. The label had the numbers we were supposed to have for them. I do know it is 17% protein cause hubby always asks me which one that or the lower and i always say the higher. Fat i am not sure on right now. So how much manna do we add to her feed? And since she is new to gettin feed is this enough for now a d we might need up the amount? Or is it a good amount for her ya think? Our two that are ten months get a cup twice a day and our nursin gracie gets two cups twice a day. Mmight do three on her at least one time cause at night she is snarfin her food.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Add calfmanna, it is good stuff.
Don't need to feed a lot of it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> The feed is reg goat pellet and sweet mixed. The label had the numbers we were supposed to have for them. I do know it is 17% protein cause hubby always asks me which one that or the lower and i always say the higher. Fat i am not sure on right now. So how much manna do we add to her feed? And since she is new to gettin feed is this enough for now a d we might need up the amount? Or is it a good amount for her ya think? Our two that are ten months get a cup twice a day and our nursin gracie gets two cups twice a day. Mmight do three on her at least one time cause at night she is snarfin her food.


It depends on how much she weighs on how much grain to give. For the calm manna i usually just throw in a handful unless I'm trying to up protein levels. I'll explain how to do that if you want but would need the protein levels of the sweet feed and pellets


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> It depends on how much she weighs on how much grain to give. For the calm manna i usually just throw in a handful unless I'm trying to up protein levels. I'll explain how to do that if you want but would need the protein levels of the sweet feed and pellets


Ok i forgot to take the copper up with me tonight. Ugh! My back is bein crazy evil and i just could not make one more trip up the hill tonight for it. But her feed..... pellet hubby got today is 15% medicated :/ and 3% crude fat. Sweet feed 17% protein and 3% crude fat as well. We had the weight tape up there and she plopped her butt down and wasnt gettin up. So in the mornin we will def get a weight on her. I know we need to but just didnt want stress her tonight tryin get it when we gotta copper and sel vit e her in the mornin anyway. We can do that at the same time. He did get the calf manna and gave her a handfull he said with her feed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so she is getting 15.5% protein. What I did since you are feeding 3/4 cup of pellets @ 15% I did 15X3 and then the 1X17 (because it’s 1/4) divide by 4 and came out to 15.5.......now it SHOULD be done in pounds but unless it’s something like BOSS which is super light I don’t stress it and go by cups.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Ok so she is getting 15.5% protein. What I did since you are feeding 3/4 cup of pellets @ 15% I did 15X3 and then the 1X17 (because it's 1/4) divide by 4 and came out to 15.5.......now it SHOULD be done in pounds but unless it's something like BOSS which is super light I don't stress it and go by cups.


So we got the tape round her today and she is 48 pounds. Got her vites in her and probios and copper. Now we wait and see if it all helps along with feed. Have the poop bag taped to the doorknob tonight since hubby didnt take it this mornin.

And... i SO KNOW this is a dumb thing to admit... but i need weigh a pound of feed. :/. For some reason we were "readin" cups to give not pounds. . Ugh. So our yearlings we have we give a cup each twice a day and gracie gets two twice a day. Dolty newbie move i rekon. Dang. And we cheated an gracie got a handfull while she was on the milkstand today just to SEE if she would eat it while on the stand cause she refuses her reg feed on it. Now apples.. oh she CAN do apples with her noggin in the hole. Bratty goat. She snarfed it like she has never had any kind of food before. So IS the manna ok for her to have nursin a kid and us milkin her?

Thank you for helpin me a d bein so patient!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Calf manna is basically just a feed. Fine for anyone.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Calf manna is basically just a feed. Fine for anyone.


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

